# How to tell if fish are male/female?



## ClarkKentIsSuperman (Mar 17, 2012)

I got 3 fish for free along with a 70 gallon tank, a huge Gold fish, a big sucker fish and a medium sized blue fish, idk what he is. Want to name em but idk if they're girls or boys. I know this doesn't seem like a big deal but id still like to know.


----------



## SuperEDRocks (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: How to tell if fish are male/female*

If you find the exact types of goldfish, or suckerfish, or whatever, you can research from there. You could possibly ash a local fish dealer near you. I hope I helped you!!!!!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Pictures would help a lot


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

*Re: How to tell if fish are male/female*



SuperEDRocks said:


> If you find the exact types of goldfish, or suckerfish, or whatever, you can research from there. You could possibly ash a local fish dealer near you. I hope I helped you!!!!!


I agree. If you can research the fish, you can usually find information on how to tell the gender. Some species of fish it is easy to tell the gender while some it's a little harder. Best of luck though!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

You have to look them up on a species by species basis. With some fish, it's dead obvious, with others, only they can tell. Google on, and you may find tricks.


----------



## Tohru1529 (Mar 17, 2012)

here a web site this will tell if your fishes is a boy or a girl. Sexing Goldfish


----------



## Kev1jm2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Wait for them to go the bathroom. If they stand, theyre male. Sit; female.


----------

